# Summer Camp



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Today Rubin Roux left for camp in North Dakota. Extremely happy and sad. Never done this before. He will be with about 20 other Vizslas for 8-10 weeks. Haven't posted since my introduction but still read daily. Thanks to all that contribute and the blogs many of you have! I'll try to post more and share some pics from ND.


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Dinner time on the road!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. That's a lot of Vs. Is that a gray face in front? Old boy probably can't wait to get away from these puppies.


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

It looks like it! Should get some "working" pics in the next few days. Here's Rubin...


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Rubin


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Rubin


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

He's back from camp! He ran in his first trial-open puppy last weekend. Took 2nd. Love this little guy. Now I have to keep up with him.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats! Those puppy stakes sure are fun... Who's string was he on?


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations, he looks great!! Must be nice to have him with you once again.


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry guys, I forgot how little time I have with a V at home. He was on Brian Gingrich's string. I sure am enjoying at home though. I might do winter camp. Not 100% sure yet


----------

